# Warbands



## Rednekgunner

My store is getting ready to host a WFB Warbands escalation league, and I have no idea how to build my list. It starts at 200 during week 1, 300 week 2, 400 week 3, and 500 week 5. I want to play the warriors of chaos, and have the Chaos Warrior Horde box set. I was leaning towards Khorne, but is not required. Help please


----------



## Vaz

Warbands? I can't see a 200pt List being used... I'm sorry if I'm being a bit dense, but would you be able to give me a brief outline of how the game works.

After all, the cheapest Warriors of Chaos Army is 165pts, and that's without upgrades - and 10 Marauders on their own won't do too much.

A quick idea for a list is a Sorceror of Tzeentch, 10 Marauders with Great Weapons, and 10 more Marauders. That works out at 115pts for the Sorceror (who gains +1 to the dice roll), 10 Marauders with Great Weapons for 50pts, and 10 Marauders for 40pts, leaving you 5 points to spare.

Sorcerors can go toe-to-toe with almost any hero, and have a reasonable chance of winning, and aren't food for basic Champions like other races Magic users. Alternatively, instead of Tzeentch, take the Mark of Slaanesh. You can take the default spell, which does some light damage, and any wounded can't march next turn - in small points, this will usually give you the charge. That will then allow you to equip your Marauders with Great Weapons/Shields (shields over Light Armour, please =D)


----------



## Ascendant Valor

A 200pt game will really allow the Marauders of Chaos to shine. Modest WS, decent AS, and decent S if given flails or GWs. As the points go higher, you can afford to modify them a bit, or toss in a whole extra unit, or both! 

The Marauders are powerful if given the charge, but will succumb to anything heavy hitting or ranged. Granted, you won't need to worry about this too much given the small armies you'll be facing, but do make sure to account for this. If it becomes a problem, just throw in a tiny vanilla unit of Marauder Horsemen.

As for what Vaz said, a sorcerer would give some serious hitting power to your list, no matter the point allotment. You won't benefit from one early on, but for week 2 or 3 and beyond, it'll be the doom of your foes to actually have the potential to unleash your magic upon them, and to be able to dispell their magic.

I would find it hilarious to take a single, relatively giant unit of Warriors of Chaos. Given them halberds and MoN, and let them go to town. Conversely, unleash a horde of hounds! Okay, so maybe these ideas are just terrible, but you can at least see that you have a fun opportunity ahead of you, just put some thought into the few models you can bring along and you'll be more than fine.


----------



## jigplums

marauders and warhounds. spam as many small units as you can and your good to go.


----------

